# Wall hung toilets and waterless urinals



## Raleigh Plumbin (May 1, 2009)

We have a customer that is trying to get LEED certification on their building. They are considering using dual flush wall mount toilets with Gerberit in-wall tank/carrier (44 total) and Waterless, Inc urinals (12 total). We have installed both in residential homes, but they are interested in getting feedback from anyone that has used them in commercial applications. Not so much on the installation aspects, more on the maintenance side. 
If anyone can share their experience it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

LEED certification for water closets is 1.3 gpf or dual flush. My advice is to use (44 total) LEED compliant run-of-the-mill (wall-hung, flushometer) toilets with all components readily accessible for repair. Burying this (Gerberit) pile of plastic junk in the wall is something a good plumber would never advise. Common sense says this has to many inaccessible bits and pieces.. Grab ur crotch when asked and tell-em "i got ur gerberit right here" that should explain how u feel...


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

LEED certification for water closets is 1.3 gpf or dual flush. My advice is to use (44 total) LEED compliant run-of-the-mill (wall-hung, flushometer) toilets with all components readily accessible for repair. Burying this (Gerberit) pile of plastic junk in the wall is something a good plumber would never advise. Common sense says this has to many inaccessible bits and pieces.. Grab ur crotch when asked and tell-em "i got ur gerberit right here" that should explain how u feel...https://www.usgbc.org/?CategoryID=19


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Geberit may be plastic junk, but it's widely used commercially in Europe, even in airports. 
I have seen a few of them that look pretty trashed, but that is on units that appeared to be poorly maintained. As for accessibility, the only parts that would need replacing can be pulled out of the tank from the plate access. Even the shut off valve can be replaced, though it would be a bit of a pita, not unlike replacing a valve on a flushometer.
If they are insistent, I would go with them. They will at least last thru your warranty.
Waterless urinals, on the other hand, stink (literally).


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

*junk is junk*



Plumbus said:


> Geberit may be plastic junk, but it's widely used commercially in Europe, even in airports.
> I have seen a few of them that look pretty trashed, but that is on units that appeared to be poorly maintained. As for accessibility, the only parts that would need replacing can be pulled out of the tank from the plate access. Even the shut off valve can be replaced, though it would be a bit of a pita, not unlike replacing a valve on a flushometer.
> If they are insistent, I would go with them. They will at least last thru your warranty.
> Waterless urinals, on the other hand, stink (literally).


junk is junk no matter where its used. i dont follow that silly line of logic. i take my trade a lot more serious than u. just sayin


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

callmemaster said:


> junk is junk no matter where its used. i dont follow that silly line of logic. i take my trade a lot more serious than u. just sayin


Master 
You may be right, I prefer brass myself, though I do have my doubts about the strength of the lead free version. Unfortunately, the marketplace doesn't give a damn about logic. Mostly, it worries about what is the cheapest thing that will work. In this case, it was to meet a LEED standard. 
As for the invasion of junk in the plumbing marketplace, that train has left the station quite a while ago.
BTW:The working parts of your average flushometer are 98% plastic or rubber.
By your definition, it must be junk.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Master
> You may be right, I prefer brass myself, though I do have my doubts about the strength of the lead free version. Unfortunately, the marketplace doesn't give a damn about logic. Mostly, it worries about what is the cheapest thing that will work. In this case, it was to meet a LEED standard.
> As for the invasion of junk in the plumbing marketplace, that train has left the station quite a while ago.
> BTW:The working parts of your average flushometer are 98% plastic or rubber.
> By your definition, it must be junk.


I agree. The driving force anymore is price, while quality has taken a back seat.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Cost is king anymore.


Waterless urinals, real bad rep once the smell gets around. To much keeping the traps filled. OK for shop type applications, business uses office puppies don't like the smell.


----------



## callmemaster (Oct 14, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> Master
> You may be right, I prefer brass myself, though I do have my doubts about the strength of the lead free version. Unfortunately, the marketplace doesn't give a damn about logic. Mostly, it worries about what is the cheapest thing that will work. In this case, it was to meet a LEED standard.
> As for the invasion of junk in the plumbing marketplace, that train has left the station quite a while ago.
> BTW:The working parts of your average flushometer are 98% plastic or rubber.
> By your definition, it must be junk.


 flushometers are accessible, leed toilets are available through all manufacturers. gerberit is junk 2.0 

maybe i`m to smart for this room.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

callmemaster said:


> maybe i`m to smart for this room.


*too

No intro=no opinion


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If you are referring to callmemaster being banned, good call. :thumbsup:


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

callmemaster said:


> junk is junk no matter where its used. i dont follow that silly line of logic. i take my trade a lot more serious than u. just sayin


Geberit wall hung toilets are a great product once you get to know them. 20 years experience using them. I would not recommend them for heavy commercial use with exposed manual flushing mechanisms as the wont stand the abuse flushometers will. Sensors and solenoids maybe but I'm not hot about them either. It's usually an uphill battle with led designers so charge accordingly .

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

